

U.S. Lawmaker Proposes New Criteria for Choosing NSF Grants - podperson
http://news.sciencemag.org/scienceinsider/2013/04/us-lawmaker-proposes-new-criteri-1.html?ref=hp

======
codgercoder
The Republican War on Science goes on.

